# First (prewar) bike..... Finally



## Balloonoob

After 4 months of hunting and searching and obsessing over old bikes i proudly present the beginnings of what will be my 1934 Colson motobike. Thanks Mr monkeyarms for selling me the frame forks and crank/sprocket. I'm super excited. I have some good parts not shown. A skiptooth schwinn crank and chain ring. A persons deluxe saddle. A Colson badge with needed screws and Chain adjusters (thanks tye dye deb)    . Obviously this scoot has a long way to go before it is close to where i want it to be but I've never really done things the easy way so I guess this is fitting for me. I need a ton of stuff to complete the project which I will need to save up for. I'm hoping to source some fairly close to accurate parts locally this summer but I'm sure there will be more here and there parts i will likely pick up as i go through the cabe. If you have anything to show off or that would match let me know but it might be a while before I can pull the trigger. My huge needs list includes rain gutter fenders skip tooth chain 28 inch wheels cross bar handlebars stem grips pedals..... Almost everything.  Oh and a 3/4 inch Colson seatpost because believe it or not the purple one is not stock on a Colson but it is from the chair leg from a doc mcstuffins play table. Whoda known. Of course I will post updates as it comes along.


----------



## Balloonoob

And oh yeah if you think this ride looks familiar it was on the cabe before. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/colson-motorbike-year-help-wald-fork.42456/


----------



## Krakatoa

Hey Congrats on scoring your first cool Colson project!

Haha we really gotcha now!

You're in good hands with @Mr. Monkeyarms so to speak lol.

Btw an antique is 100 years old and that's only 84 years old, 1930's bikes are more accurately described as pre WW2.

I'd cut right to the chase and use the modern wheelset and tires and let everything else be it's correct self.

Welcome to the Colson Club here's your button!

N

@fordmike65


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Looks much better on wheels Nate! Going to try to dig out a couple more parts for you this weekend.


----------



## Balloonoob

Krakatoa said:


> Hey Congrats on scoring your first cool Colson project!
> 
> Haha we really gotcha now!
> 
> Btw an antique is 100 years old and that's only 84 years old, 1930's bikes are more accurately described as pre WW2.
> 
> I'd cut right to the chase and use the modern wheelset and tires and let everything else be it's correct self.
> 
> Welcome to the Colson Club here's your button!
> 
> N
> 
> @fordmike65
> 
> View attachment 994281



All right then prewar it is. I'm good with that but will repost in celebration in 2034. I don't mind modern wheels and tires so long as the back is skip tooth. I wasn't going to go wood-clad.


----------



## Balloonoob

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Looks much better on wheels Nate! Going to try to dig out a couple more parts for you this weekend.



Sounds good man. Appreciate it.


----------



## Scribble

Welcome to the Prewar owners club, get out while you can it's a sickness , Here's my 1934 D.P Harris for some inspiration !


----------



## Rollo

... Congrats! ... Here's the '35 Colson Flyer that I put together with stainless fenders and McCauley chainguard ...


----------



## Balloonoob

I'm having seat clamp / post problems.  Doc mcstuffins is not working out and just got the purple b unstuck. I have friction tape but i would rather not go this route because it means possibly getting a purple one stuck again and might not work temporarily anyway.  Haha. i believe i need a clamp like this for my persons saddle but I'm not sure what size i need (which size would fit on top of a Colson 3/4 inch seatpost) which i also do not have. Sure would like to sit on my new bike  just about got him pedal capable.


----------



## Balloonoob

I think i figured it out.  3/4 post has 5/8 top and clamp.  But could i use the kind of clamp i posted above with a lucky 7 post?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

I will be in the garage tomorrow afternoon and have access to other parts stashes. We'll get this resolved.


----------



## TieDye

That bike is looking good. Glad I could be of help.
Deb


----------



## Balloonoob

Okay cool thanks.


----------



## Balloonoob

TieDye said:


> That bike is looking good. Glad I could be of help.
> Deb



Yep it'll look much better with the badge on it. Thanks again.


----------



## Balloonoob

Put the chain tensioners on today. Also a kickstand but will need to swap it with one that does not say ''made in China'' on the front.


----------



## Balloonoob

Sure looks good with the seat on it. It still needs a lot though. Coming along slowly. I think i need to locally source a pair of modern 28 inch wheels with modern skiptooth cog (where do i find these?) .. Skiptooth chain.... And Fenders    i don't want to paint it until I know what fenders I'm going to have.  Patience ain't easy.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

I have a spare set of fenders , since I just swapped'em for another set.    Their 28" fenders . Rain gutter style.................but, no stays.  Were "Dummied up on my '34 Hawthorne Flyer.    Was gonna hang onto them , But.....................


----------



## Balloonoob

Yeah those look great.
Thanks for the pm. I might just take you up on those later.


----------



## Balloonoob

Scribble said:


> Welcome to the Prewar owners club, get out while you can it's a sickness , Here's my 1934 D.P Harris for some inspiration !
> View attachment 994330



Uh huhh.... That is one sweet ride.  Congrats.


----------



## Balloonoob

Put on a front fender i had laying around.  It's a 26 inch middle weight fender on a 28 inch front fork so it needed spacers. Will need to swap rims as this is the old bent new departure from my Hawthorne.... Didn't realize how bent. Worse than I thought but still not too bad. Just bent enough to rub on the inside of the fender.  Maybe I'll take one of the spacers... I mean skateboard bearings out.  Put these other bars on just to see what they would look like. Don't think they will be staying. I decided that for now i just need to get some paint on it. It rides solid so getting it skiptooth and adding truss rods is my new priority on this one. Funny how things change.


----------



## SKPC

As you move along with your project, I wanted to give you some insight as to what your bike could have looked like and what you are up against.(finishing it).  You may never know what it had hung on it to begin with or what badge it carried, color, etc.
My 1933 26" ballooner still not finished but pretty close.  I also have the original 26' wheelset that will replace these rider wheels.


----------



## Balloonoob

SKPC said:


> As you move along with your project, you should at least know what your bike could have looked like and what you are up against.  I wanted to give you some insight,  but you may never know what it had hung on it to begin with or what badge it carried.
> My 1933 26" ballooner still not finished but pretty close.  I also have the original 26' wheelset that will replace these rider wheels.
> View attachment 1016895
> 
> View attachment 1016897
> 
> View attachment 1016898



Nice ride. A Colson hi-lo flyer? Never seen a Colson motobike with those forks. Mine was built for 28 inch wheels but I'm rolling 26s for now. I don't think I'll ever really know exactly what this looked like when new. Just want to get it presentable in the short term and more accurate or complete once completed but that's a long ways away. I do have a very nice Colson badge but waiting for paint b4 i put it on.


----------



## SKPC

No, not a real 2-spd hi-low Colson unfortunately. Mine is a fake news high-low Flyer with another gear.   The forks were typical on these diamond frame Colson's  I think. Not too sure yours sported 28" wheels if made in 34/5.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

My bikes are always changing.   I try things to see if it works.   Like :   Headlights , Boxes , Badges , Reflectors , Fender Ornaments .............the list goes on.   Changing stuff up is part of it.   Just put these new old stock cross braced handle bars on " The Sheriff"  .     And just added the crazy cool headlight on the 28" Hawthorne Flyer .    Getting things to fit    and getting the results you want take time , effort and money....................but hey................What else ya gonna do , Huh ?  I can see your havin ' fun, and really for me............that's what it's all about !    Ride Safe


----------



## Balloonoob

I am having fun. Riding it a lot too. Not a lot of money or time to put in effort but i will find both eventually. Btw '' new old stock cross braced handle bars'' oh dddddaamn. Those are cool as piss. I want some a little rustier.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

Balloonoob said:


> I want some a little rustier.




Funny you mentioned that ......................Been on the hunt for quite a while ..............Lookin' for the "Right" handlebars for that Hawthorne.   Just haven't found 'em yet.     I really want to take the bars off that are on it .     It's good your getting in some miles.    People need to see these bikes.   Cheers


----------



## mazdaflyer

Balloonoob said:


> Sure looks good with the seat on it. It still needs a lot though. Coming along slowly. I think i need to locally source a pair of modern 28 inch wheels with modern skiptooth cog (where do i find these?) .. Skiptooth chain.... And Fenders i don't want to paint it until I know what fenders I'm going to have. Patience ain't easy.
> 
> View attachment 1001705



I like what you are doing!
I used a new 700c wheelset from eBay with coaster brake hub (China) and a skiptooth adapter cog from Ichi Bikes (Des Moines, Iowa) and 700x45c tires. I made my own tank. 

 

 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/392051044547 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223529947911



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonoob

mazdaflyer said:


> I like what you are doing!
> I used a new 700c wheelset from eBay with coaster brake hub (China) and a skiptooth adapter cog from Ichi Bikes (Des Moines, Iowa) and 700x45c tires. I made my own tank. View attachment 1017021View attachment 1017022
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/392051044547
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223529947911
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Man I dig it. The tank - and really the whole bike - turned out great. That just might be the cog i needed. Thanks.


----------



## Allrounderco

Agreed - bike is killer, and I’ll be using that cog on my upcoming Shelby Motorbike project. Thanks for the heads up on that, @mazdaflyer!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

mazdaflyer said:


> I made my own tank.




Nice job on the Tank , It looks right at home .     Where did the Battery Tube come from ?      I have thought about making one similar to yours .   Your Bike has a lot of personality ...............Good Job !


----------



## mazdaflyer

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Nice job on the Tank , It looks right at home . Where did the Battery Tube come from ? I have thought about making one similar to yours . Your Bike has a lot of personality ...............Good Job !
> 
> View attachment 1017226



Thanks!
Not meaning to highjack the thread @Balloonoob.
The battery tube was an emergency flare storage tube for an old over the road truck. I shortened it several inches, added a battery pack, cable and switch. Outside finish as found. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonoob

mazdaflyer said:


> Thanks!
> Not meaning to highjack the thread @Balloonoob.
> The battery tube was an emergency flare storage tube for an old over the road truck. I shortened it several inches, added a battery pack, cable and switch. Outside finish as found.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey it's cool man. I was wondering myself. Very nice


----------



## Balloonoob

mazdaflyer said:


> I like what you are doing!
> I used a new 700c wheelset from eBay with coaster brake hub (China) and a skiptooth adapter cog from Ichi Bikes (Des Moines, Iowa) and 700x45c tires. I made my own tank. View attachment 1017021View attachment 1017022
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/392051044547
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223529947911
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So you have to change the hub out for a coaster brake hub if you have a multiple gear roadbike wheel you want to convert to skiptooth? I have a pair of modern 28 inch wheels with 26 spokes each so I would need a 26 spoke coaster brake hub and a skiptooth cog right?


----------



## mazdaflyer

Balloonoob said:


> So you have to change the hub out for a coaster brake hub if you have a multiple gear roadbike wheel you want to convert to skiptooth? I have a pair of modern 28 inch wheels with 26 spokes each so I would need a 26 spoke coaster brake hub and a skiptooth cog right?



The adapter cog would fit Sturmey Archer, Shimano and KT. I’ve used all three. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonoob

Figured it was time to get cracking on the Colson again as my other bike has now taken it's place at the front of the stable and it was getting jealous. Tried the old grind every other tooth trick in an effort to convert to skiptooth. Looks like it just might work. For anyone thinking of trying this i recommend grabbing really low on the tooth to snap off as flat of a line as possible between the other 2 teeth to minimize the grinding needed. With modern wheels i think my cog was made of aluminum or some other cheapo weak metal so they popped right off with minimal prying. Only do this if you have an even number of teeth on the rear cog. I will post again once it's all assembled..... Hopefully it works.


----------



## Balloonoob

Blackbomber said:


> Agreed - bike is killer, and I’ll be using that cog on my upcoming Shelby Motorbike project. Thanks for the heads up on that, @mazdaflyer!



Did you ever get rolling on the shelby motobike project? If so what wheels /cog did you go with?


----------



## Allrounderco

PCHiggin said:


> My early 60’s Traveler had Schwinn S-5 rims, 597 bead seat diameter





Balloonoob said:


> Did you ever get rolling on the shelby motobike project? If so what wheels /cog did you go with?



No man - nothing more than dreaming at this point. I have a few other bikes, and they all need something. For my own sanity's sake I'm doing my best to try to sell the ones that are redundant, and then fix the issues with the ones I'll keep before working on the next thing. I'm not talking about cosmetics, but real issues. I tend to not mind riding bikes with problems (like only one working brake, out of adjustment derailleur, 51 year old tires with cracks, etc), but I really should get my crap in order. I actually put the Shelby frame for sale a couple of days ago for a ridiculous amount of money. So far no bites, and that's fine, because I like it a lot.

 Keep it up - this thread is inspiring!


----------



## Balloonoob

Blackbomber said:


> No man - nothing more than dreaming at this point. I have a few other bikes, and they all need something. For my own sanity's sake I'm doing my best to try to sell the ones that are redundant, and then fix the issues with the ones I'll keep before working on the next thing. I'm not talking about cosmetics, but real issues. I tend to not mind riding bikes with problems (like only one working brake, out of adjustment derailleur, 51 year old tires with cracks, etc), but I really should get my crap in order. I actually put the Shelby frame for sale a couple of days ago for a ridiculous amount of money. So far no bites, and that's fine, because I like it a lot.
> 
> Keep it up - this thread is inspiring!



Thanks for the response. That bike is cool man. Lots of character. Glws. If you don't get what you are asking it will turn out great down the road.


----------



## Balloonoob

Commited to the 9 tooth ichibike cog today. My other bike is kind of a downtown slow ride cruiser so this will be my go fast and actually build some muscle bike. https://www.ichibike.com/product-pa...chargeId=85538bb1-f32f-4135-9018-36c54e2697f0.          Even if the modern rear cog would have worked - which it seemed to - the teeth were too narrow and would have caused too much wear on the old skip tooth chain. Just cause you can do it doesn't mean that you should.    i guess this means the 34 won't be a wheely machine anymore. That's ok. I'm planning to put fenders on it at some point anyways.


----------



## Allrounderco

I have tall gearing on my DX and Motorbike. It’s kind of a chore to get the DX underway, but on the lighter Motobike, I actually like riding it in traffic, and don’t mind that it’s a single speed. I haven’t taken it on any group rides yet, but don’t doubt that I could hold a 12+mph average for 15 miles or more, which is what my Wednesday evening group ride shoots for.


----------



## Balloonoob

Blackbomber said:


> I have tall gearing on my DX and Motorbike. It’s kind of a chore to get the DX underway, but on the lighter Motobike, I actually like riding it in traffic, and don’t mind that it’s a single speed. I haven’t taken it on any group rides yet, but don’t doubt that I could hold a 12+mph average for 15 miles or more, which is what my Wednesday evening group ride shoots for.



This is just the kind of feedback I was hoping for. I think i made the right call.


----------



## Allrounderco

I did top out at 26mph on the Motobike- I’ll confirm the gearing tomorrow.


----------



## Balloonoob

Got the ichibike skiptooth cog on the wheel and finished stage 1 of 2 for paint. Getting excited. Thanks to everyone who gave pointers for painting. I did ding the top bar - of course- with my finger and left a fingerprint on the fork as well.  Amateur hour. Lol. New cog was super easy to switch out. There wasn't a hundred tiny little discs like in a new departure model d.  ￼￼￼ i will update again in a week once the blue goes on.  Hoping i can get the arrows straight and clean.


----------



## Balloonoob

Waited a week to put the blue down... first time painting arrows. I like the color.


----------



## Hammerhead

Looking good.  I like those colors as well. Going to be a nice looking ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Balloonoob

Oh man. I'm thrilled with how it came out.  Only one of the lines came out fuzzy at the top of the lowest tube. Some of the lines at the bottom of of the arrows do not line up perfectly but oh well.... Most of the lines are pretty clean so i don't think I will be striping.  I need to touch up 1 area then I will let it dry really well for another week - i think i will skip polishing and put some wax on it.  These are the 2 options as this is what I currently have at home. The red one has carnuba wax but the green one is thicker and goopier.  Thoughts?


----------



## Balloonoob

Got so excited about the frame i forgot about the forks which turned out great as well.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Lookin' good Nate! The spray will not last as long as the wax. Personally, I would use the wax. Then the spray when it needs dusted off or a quick detailing.


----------



## Balloonoob

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Lookin' good Nate! The spray will not last as long as the wax. Personally, I would use the wax. Then the spray when it needs dusted off or a quick detailing.



Awesome thanks!


----------



## Balloonoob

Getting there. My neighbor saw me working on my bike and gave me this Murray.  I've already sourced the kickstand.


----------



## Balloonoob

Been waiting forever to put this badge on. It looks great! Thanks @TieDye Deb!


----------



## TieDye

Balloonoob said:


> Been waiting forever to put this badge on. It looks great! Thanks @TieDye Deb!
> 
> View attachment 1059533



Glad to see you put it to good use. I love the bike.


----------



## Balloonoob

With the sweetheart sprocket the extra washer needed for the chain ring to clear the frame seemed to cause chain misalignment with the rear cog. (wishing i had taken a picture of this yesterday). I took off the washer and used a smaller chain ring and although the chain was too long it appeared misaligned even worse the other way. (see attached) I think i need to straighten out the sweetheart sprocket add the washer (maybe even a thinner washer) and I may be good. I'm really itching to take this one for a decent ride.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Dialing in a Chain line can be a pain sometimes. Switched cranks on a goofy little weirdo bike and have some work to get crank centered while keeping the chain in line. Fun!


----------



## Balloonoob

Today I straightened out the chain ring added a thinner washer so the ring wouldn't hit the frame and got the blue Colson riding. It's begging for thinner tires on 28s. I'm glad i went with the higher gear 9 tooth sprocket.                                  I swiped some white pedals off the donor bike. I have a local plate to put on it. Gotta get it lit up bright so I can ride on the road.  Wanna make this thing fly and get back in shape.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

I'm liking the longer darts on the frame! * *Any longer would be too long. Looks great!


----------



## Balloonoob

Thanks man. I'm glad i went with 4 on each bar too. There's all these different ways to do it. I'm glad i went the way I did.  No need for striping.


----------



## Scribble

Looks fantastic !


----------



## Balloonoob

Scribble said:


> Looks fantastic !



Thanks man! I have a rack coming my way for it too!


----------



## Balloonoob

Well here is the rack for it. Looks like it will work just fine. Thanks for the great deal on it @CURTIS L LINDGREN    i appreciate you picking it up for me at the Oregon swap and sending it my way. Now it's begging for rain gutter fenders, truss rods (which might require new forks but I like the ones on it just fine) and 28 inch wheels.


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Do you have any project updates?? I am invested in the story now!  Looking very cool indeed!


----------



## Balloonoob

Thanks! Still looking about the same. I got a matching pair of 28 inch wheels and tires but they are both front wheels... Need to lace up a 36 spoke rear coaster brake hub (apparently it would have had a new departure model d) to one of these.  Also need some rain gutter fenders.  I've taken this one on a few long rides and it rolls quickly and comfortably.  Gotta save up...maybe hit the local swap this spring/summer but the parts I'm looking for now are more brand /bike specific so may just need to ante up and buy em through the cabe. This was my first vintage bicycle I'm pretty thrilled that it was such a nice one but I'd recommend folks new to the hobby buy something far more complete to save time and money. This one is still worth getting far more correct than it sits. It has been and still is a fun build!


----------



## TonyD

I have a New Departure rear hub and sprocket in working condition, just needs to be gone thru to freshman up. I should have a pair of 28” wheels and fenders from the old Rollfast I have. 
I’ll take a look and get some pictures if you still need them. This is the frame and sprocket and maybe the seat. 








TonyD


----------



## Balloonoob

Well I got a ND model d hub from @CURTIS L LINDGREN    it was fun cleaning it up and rebuilding it. I figured out i needed shorter spokes after lacing in the spokes from the modern front wheel. Went to the local bike shop and figured out what length i needed. 286 mm. I then relaced the hub and @Mr. Monkeyarms helped me out. Turns out one of the discs in the hub was off by about 30 degrees. He straightened it out and got the wheel all trued up. Thanks as always for your help with these old bikes!    So I put the front wheel on. No problems there. But the back wheel was rubbing on the kickstand. No biggie - it was a crappy kickstand anyways. It'll get replaced.  But the wheel was also rubbing on the chain stays. Tried adjusting a bit but it only had a mm or two of clearance on each side. So what's the answer? Looks like a longer chain is needed. (which is kinda funny because I'm pretty sure we shortened this one this one so it would fit with the ichibike cog / modern 26" wheel). Well this chain is now 54 links.  The one on my red bike is 58 links and is too long since the chain tensioners don't reach the axle ; but I don't think I can swap em outright. 58 would be too long for the Colson and 54 would be too short for the Rollfast. Two 56ers would be great haha. So as always there is more fun to be had and more parts to be acquired. Need to get some decent pedals on here too. Looking forward to a summer swap. But damn it looks good and the ride down the street and back was plenty fulfilling. And yeah.... It needs a bath.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

Me Likey the 28" Wheels !  That bike was needing those in a bad way. Good on ya for doin' the work to convert 'em. Thanks for posting the pic's . I have a few extra 1" pitch Master Links . -also have extra links -    Hit me up if you want One , or Two .  Keep Fighting the good fight !


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

I think I have a couple links as well. Maybe use your longer chain on this one and add a couple to the short chain for your other bike.


----------



## Balloonoob

Cool thanks guys. This is why I always want ONE of my old bikes rolling well. There's always weird little issues.  Also thanks @piercer_99 for the transfer springs and other wheel stuff. Couldn't have gotten it rolling without one.


----------



## Balloonoob

I got the chain put on with an additional master link and regular link added.  Didn't have trouble getting master links on and off like I did previously. There are now 2 master links right by each other seperated by a regular link. The regular link i have is slightly too narrow so you can see light between it and the master link but it works for now.  I think i may still have some chain pieces that i pulled off this chain previously so I can get the right size regular link between the two masters.  Until then I'm kinda nervous to ride far or fast in case a ML falls off and gets lost during a ride. The axle now sits pretty far back on the dropouts but that should be ok. There is now plenty of clearance so no tire rubbing. Gotta give this dirty old thing a bath today.


----------



## Balloonoob

Gave it a long needed bath, added the bell, and put the rack back on which cleared the rear tire by about 1mm. No rubbing. Added a cheapo kick stand to be replaced later. The rebuilt back wheel rides smooth and straight. Glad to have this speedster back on the road.


----------



## Balloonoob

OK - so yesterday I drilled out the rack so that it would clear the tire better. Fits much better now. I think I will find a '34 License plate to put on top of the rack to avoid objects stored on the rack from dropping down and rubbing the tire. The modern one that I have fits perfect but the color doesn't match at all. 
It has been squeaking at me since somewhere. It is not the pedals. I tried swapping out and it still squeaks. It is not the bottom bracket. I re-greased a month or so ago and today re-greased and swapped bearings. Still Squeaks. 
But it only squeaks when I am on the bike and pedaling. The only place left is in the rear hub. What the heck? This thing was rebuilt and greased up in April!!! Which it seems to me could only mean that something is wrong in there or that I did not put enough grease. I dunno. Just tired of sounding like Debo coming down the road. I cleaned it. Maybe that will make it happy? LOL.
I figure I can test my rear hub theory with a 26 inch skiptooth rear tire I have laying around.....if it fits enough to ride. 

Fun times with these old bikes. 
If I own it i NEED to ride it and a squeaky bike is annoying.


----------



## SKPC

(edited) Squeak detective Pete here.  Squeaking is not acceptable imo and all squeaks matter! Why? Drives you & others absolutely crazy and/or could be a sign of trouble.(see recent failing cranks) Most likely it is simply metal to metal contact somewhere. Many spots.   My go-to last resort to find the offending and offensive sound is a can of PB blaster or any good spray lube "penetrant".  Start with the seat, then the crank/sprocket area then the front and rear axles nuts/drops, the stem/headset interface and  handlebar/stem clamps/nuts and entire headset. Hopefully greased the BB and headset cups before you installed them.    The seat and crank are the primary suspects, so I would start there.  Spray heavily one area at a time then ride it until you isolate the intruder and expose it for what it is.  Then you can grease that area's metal to metal areas.  Pedal cups/ends and axle threads have also been a culprit, but spray lube will find it.  Works every time.


----------



## Balloonoob

SKPC said:


> (edited) Squeak detective Pete here.  Squeaking is not acceptable imo and all squeaks matter! Why? Drives you & others absolutely crazy and/or could be a sign of trouble.(see recent failing cranks) Most likely it is simply metal to metal contact somewhere. Many spots.   My go-to last resort to find the offending and offensive sound is a can of PB blaster or any good spray lube "penetrant".  Start with the seat, then the crank/sprocket area then the front and rear axles nuts/drops, the stem/headset interface and  handlebar/stem clamps/nuts and entire headset. Hopefully greased the BB and headset cups before you installed them.    The seat and crank are the primary suspects, so I would start there.  Spray heavily one area at a time then ride it until you isolate the intruder and expose it for what it is.  Then you can grease that area's metal to metal areas.  Pedal cups/ends and axle threads have also been a culprit, but spray lube will find it.  Works every time.



Thanks Pete. I will try that next time. I'm near certain I have narrowed this one down to the rear hub. I know it is on the drive train as it only squeaks when I pedal. 3 in 1 oil had no effect nor did bb re-grease.


----------



## Balloonoob

The squeak!! The horrific squeak!!
I rebuilt the hub yesterday. Reassembled and jumped on today and immediate squeak!!
Every pedal rotation there is a squeak. Its gotta be in the drivetrain. 
I greased the bottom bracket. Nope. I switched the pedals. Nope. I rebuilt the rear hub. Nope. 
So what is left? The chain. But whoever heard of a squeaky chain? Either way I will try swapping the chain out. Perhaps the master link I had added when I needed to lengthen the chain for the larger 10 tooth cog did not like its new home. Are you too good for your home?!?!?!
I will find out. I don't want a squeaky Colson. I just want a regular cooperative compliant Colson.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

You're fighting a gremlin for sure ! I doubt it's the chain .    Pesky Squeak     Could be a cover on the hub rubs as it spins , just a guess   Wait Scratch that- I'm gonna say revisit the B/B Bearings. The cage may be opened up a little around those bearings giving some slop in the race- - - - - -just enough to make it squeak .   I know that's not what you want to hear , but I'm all out of ideas here .  Hang in there bud !


----------



## all riders

Is it high pitched and rotational-meaning it occurs consistently to the rotation of your feet?  Get going and pedal with just one foot, do the same with the other-the change in force on the crank might help isolate it as a bb problem. Remember too, as you pedal, your ass rocks back-and-forth be sure it's not seat springs or even seat post rotating to and fro in the shim.


----------



## Balloonoob

What you are describing sure sounds like it.  I'm not very good at pedaling with 1 foot. I had tried swapping the bearings.  I should try swapping the cups out.  Thanks.


----------



## GTs58

I'm betting on a sweet seat squeak at this point. Swap it out and see! I've had countless squeaky bikes and it was all in the seats.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy

Put on a Brooks saddle without springs.


----------



## Freqman1

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> Put on a Brooks saddle without springs.



Colsons didn’t come with Brooks seats! V/r Shawn


----------



## all riders

They didn't come with that thing either


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

I will be in the garage tomorrow Nate if you want to swing by. I'll help figure it out and make it go away!


----------



## Balloonoob

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I will be in the garage tomorrow Nate if you want to swing by. I'll help figure it out and make it go away!



Hey thanks man!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

My pleasure! That's what I'm here for.


----------



## Pondo

Super cool build, it looks terrific!


----------



## Balloonoob

Pondo said:


> Super cool build, it looks terrific!



Hey thanks! I'm happy with how it turned out for my first build. Especially since the level of quality expectations was so incredibly low two years ago.


----------



## Pondo

That is a sweet looking ride!  It looks great all dirty too!  Nice work on the paint job.  The whole package really came together.  Did you notice a big difference when you switched to the 28" wheels?


----------



## Balloonoob

Pondo said:


> That is a sweet looking ride!  It looks great all dirty too!  Nice work on the paint job.  The whole package really came together.  Did you notice a big difference when you switched to the 28" wheels?



Thanks again. I actually didn't notice a huge difference in the ride of the 28ers. Maybe if I switched out the front hub it would roll smoother. It's kinda just rigged to roll cause I think I needed a smaller axle to fit in the fork if I recall.  But they sure look a million times better.  I remember how excited I was with the paint when it was fresh and all the tape was pulled. My first ever 2 tone paint job and I was just thrilled. The poor thing just sits these days. I gotta fix the squeak but I have come to favor the 26" ballooners lately.


----------



## Pondo

I'm looking forward to doing a two tone paint scheme on my C model when I get around to it; need to decide on and source parts first.  The stencils are available which is cool but I haven't done a stencil layout before.  I'm sure it will go fine but I get a little nervous about having things look straight and the same side to side.  It's going to be a similar build to yours I think with a decent paint job, coaster brake and intended for all roads, and off roads.


----------

